# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Veel problemen

## doubter

zoveel problemen zijn er op dit moment in mijn leven, en ik weet niet of ik het kort kan samen vatten,
mijn ex man en ik zijn uitelkaar sinds juli 2010 en sinds 2011 juli woon ik samen met mijn nieuwe vriend, dat ging dus razend snel
razend snel vonden we elkaar leuk en gingen we voor elkaar
maar net zo snel gaat het vanaf mijn gevoel voor hem bergafwaards.
we hebben gepraat over mijn twijfels en afgesproken dat als t echt niet meer wil we eerlijk genoeg moeten kunnen zijn er een punt achter te zetten,
maar ik kàn niet eerlijk zijn, ik wil te graag dat het kans van slagen heeft.ik doe mijn best, loop op mijn tenen,, maar het gevoel lijkt steeds verder weg te gaan.

ik heb 4 kinderen, waarvan 1 er een pdd nos heeft, een lichte vorm, maar goed aanwezig, dat levert thuis de nodige stress op.

wat werk betreft, werk ik sinds 2011 eigenlijk fulltime
maar ik zit in de flex pool dus er zijn nooit zekerheden, ook dat levert stress op.

stress om de kids, relatie, werk..ik kom niet meer toe aan mijn eigen ' ikken'
want ik ben meer dan alleen maar moeder, vriendin, collega...ik ben ook zus, dochter, beste vriendin, schoonzus, en ik ben vooral ik, en heb t gevoel dat ik mezelf compleet weg cijfer voor anderen.
ik wil niemand kwetsen, maar ben zelf ondertussen dood ongelukkig...

----------


## jolanda27

Doubter,
Het is allemaal best veel. 
Ik kan zo niet goed beoordelen waar het in zit. Maar ik kan wel mijn gedachten erover laten gaan, en hopen dat je hier wat aan hebt. 
Wegcijferen, dat klinkt mij bekent in de oren, dat heb ik voordien ook altijd gedaan. (ben nl. ook gescheiden, maar inmiddels gelukkig hertrouwd) 
Ik heb hulp gezocht, waardoor ik alles voor mezelf weer op een rij kreeg. Een ding wat ik geleerd heb, maar dat gaat niet zo maar één twee drie, is grenzen stellen. Dat vind ik nog moeilijk, maar je moet het doen voor jezelf. Want als jij je grenzen niet aangeeft, gaat er een ander makkelijk overheen. En jij vraagt je af, waarom je je zo onrustig en/of ellendig voelt.
Je geeft zelf aan, dat je snel een nieuwe relatie had. Ben je voor jezelf nagegaan, waarom je vorige relatie niet goed gegaan is. Als je dat niet gedaan hebt (niet de tijd hebt genomen om een pas op de plaats te maken en de dingen te relativeren, hoe moeilijk en pijnlijk ook), dan bestaat een grote kans dat je dezelfde "fouten" meeneemt in je nu huidige relatie. Zo maak je al een slechte start. 
Terugkijken op wat niet goed is gegaan in je vorige relatie is heel pijnlijk en confronterend. Maar het goede is dat je dan wel klaarheid krijgt. Ook je eigen aandeel hierin zien. Loslaten is heel pijnlijk, maar je moet er toch doorheen. Als je het niet doet komt het een keer als een boomerang terug.  :EEK!: 
Met 4 kinderen en een full-time baan, flex, dat is ook niet niks. De kinderen moeten ook weer hun draai vinden in het geheel. 
Ik weet niet of dit voor jou ook geldt. Misschien is het goed als je hulp zoekt voor jezelf, iemand die objectief naar alles kan kijken, waardoor jij weer grip op je leven krijgt. Ik wens je veel sterkte op je zoektocht. Jolanda

----------


## dotito

Ik sluit mij volledig bij Jolanda aan.....


Maar als je zo ongelukkig bent zoals je zelf zegt....zoek dan aub hulp? Zodat je weer wat beter/gelukkiger door leven kan gaan! En doe iets aan u situatie, wij kunnen enkel raad geven, maar niemand anders kan dat voor u doen!! Het leven is niet altijd makkelijk, maar voor elk probleem is een oplossing. En luister naar u innerlijk ik....wil ik dit allemaal wel.....ben ik echt gelukkig ect....



Ook ik wens je heel veel sterkte toe !!


do

----------

